# Bitz restock



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just to let you know we have just uploaded Bitz to the following sections


Space marine commander

Space Marine Tactical squad

Space Marine Command squad

Space Marine Ironclad Dreadnought

Space Marine Razorback

Space Marine Rhino

Space Marine Bike

Space Marine Attack Bike

Space Marine Landspeeder

Space Marine Landraider Crusader

Black Templars

Dark Angel Veterans

Ravenwing

Deathwing

Grey Knight Terminators

Space Marine Scouts

Space Marine Scouts with sniper rifle

Space Marine Scout Bike

Space Marine Storm talon

Dark Venegance

Chaos Marine Possessed marines

Chaos Terminators

Chaos Terminator lord

Necron warriors

Necron command Barge

Necron Triarch Stalker

Necron Tomb Blades

Necron Arc

Eldar War walker

Eldar fire Prism

Eldar Wave serpent

Eldar Dire Avengers

Imperial Guard Valkerye

Fortress of Redemption

Tyranid warriors

Seekers of Slaanesh

Flamers of Tzeentch

Screamers of Tzeentch

Plague bearers of Nurgle

Nurglins

Cadian with resperators

Cadians with Shotguns

Empire Luminark

Empire Death claw and Karl Franz

Empire State Troopers

Empire Handgunners

Empire Volley gun

Empire great swords

Empire General

Empire knights

Empire Knights of the White Wolf

Vampire Counts Skeletons

Vampire Counts Vargheist

Vampire Counts Black Knights

Vampire Counts Zombie Dragon

Vampire Counts crypt Ghouls

Vampire Counts Zombies

Vampire Counts Coven Throne/mortis engine

Vampire Counts Corpse Cart

High Elf Chariots

River Trolls

Arachnarok Spider

Bretonnian knights

Bretonnian Bowmen

Bretonnian Men at arms

Bretonnian Command

Wood Elf Glade Riders

Wood Elf Glade Guard

Wood Elf Dryads

Also if any of you are active on other forums a bit of a mention would be cool :secret: 

Also dont forget if you have any bitz related questions please either PM or email me via the website


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Is this not just spamming? Exactly like what the last guy got banned for?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you don't like it Assamoro report it and move on. I know being a dick is your thing and all but your post did nothing but try to instigate something.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> If you don't like it Assamoro report it and move on. I know being a dick is your thing and all but your post did nothing but try to instigate something.


This is a lesson you've clearly learnt yourself djinn. Well done.

Hmm though I guess if you weren't a hypocrite then we would have been denied your rapier like wit. I think we can all agree that would have been a shame.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry for the spam, a little mix up with my understanding of the new poating rules for heresy news, i have been corrected and my post has been moved, anyway i am going to get a post a new banner for heresy in the new year and it would be a great help if our members encouraged other wargamea bussineases to do the same and contact Jez and do the same, sorry if you were offended by my post just trying to scratch out a living


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I did not realize it had been posted in news originally, when I saw it in the trade section. 

Don't confuse what I posted earlier as trying to be witty.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I did not realize it had been posted in news originally, when I saw it in the trade section.


A little knowledge eh?





djinn24 said:


> Don't confuse what I posted earlier as trying to be witty.


Don't worry, no one can confuse your posting with wit. 



djinn24 said:


> I would put your posting quality as a step below what Stella used to post, at least he was humorous sometimes. The day you won MotM was the day I knew it had no meaning. Before you attempt a comeback about mine, it was the second awarded on the forum.


Second awarded? So it had no meaning from the start then. I won MotM for being consistantly helpful and nice to new people, you just don't inhabit the same areas of the forum as I do. But it's nice to see you discount MotM and insult, well, everyone whoes won it really.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

How about we all shut up and move on?

And bickering over awards is a good way to forfeit them, but since they're "meaningless" I guess neither of you will mind. You both earned them, not that it's evident here.


----------

